
Ask HN: Volunteer coding opportunities related to global Covid-19 situation? - ryeguy_24
Given the isolation and more free time, I’m looking for volunteer opportunities to help the overall COVID-19 situation. Anybody know of any technology needs&#x2F;issues?
======
troydavis
Here’s some past threads asking the same or a similar question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22585768)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591090)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid)

------
smt88
I don't think you should limit your volunteering to Covid-19 related projects.
There are already tons of people putting up semi-amateur analyses of
epidemiological data, and I think that's (A) the best thing software can do
right now, and (B) dangerous when done by people outside of epidemiology.

Contributing to other open-source projects has civic value in and of itself,
but there are also projects like ElectionGuard[1] that have additional value
in the public interest and need contributors.

1\. [https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/09/24/electio...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/09/24/electionguard-available-today-to-enable-secure-verifiable-
voting/)

------
100ideas
Some friends recently pointed me at:

[https://covidbase.com/](https://covidbase.com/)

